# Out to pasture



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't spent much time on here lately and probably even less time in the shop. To make a long story short, my employer got tired of me working "part time" around my chemo sessions and had been trying to get rid of me (in spite of the fact I'm one of the top sellers in the company and one of the few showing growth this year so far) so I've had my nose to the grindstone to make sure I kept my job a little longer (and my regional manager has worked hard to watch my back). Yesterday we had a conference call and they are going to put me on short term disability for 6 months then long term for up to 2 years - YES - a dream come true. Will carry me well into retirement with full coverage insurance and basically the same income. Got to get all the paperwork processed and we have a bowling tournament this weekend but hope to get to this retirement thing over the next couple of weeks. You may get tired of me before long.







I did whip out a couple of pens yesterday for some friends we'll see at the tournament and I did a wine stopper for my boss a few weeks ago but that's been about it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That sounds like a win win right now


Just be careful in the pasture and watch your step LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Viking48 said:


> I haven't spent much time on here lately and probably even less time in the shop. To make a long story short, my employer got tired of me working "part time" around my chemo sessions and had been trying to get rid of me (in spite of the fact I'm one of the top sellers in the company and one of the few showing growth this year so far) so I've had my nose to the grindstone to make sure I kept my job a little longer (and my regional manager has worked hard to watch my back). Yesterday we had a conference call and they are going to put me on short term disability for 6 months then long term for up to 2 years - YES - a dream come true. Will carry me well into retirement with full coverage insurance and basically the same income. Got to get all the paperwork processed and we have a bowling tournament this weekend but hope to get to this retirement thing over the next couple of weeks. You may get tired of me before long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Tom! I'll buy your lunch at Jessie's Country Cooking to celebrate! :smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is awsome Tom. Glad all is working out and a win situation for you. Congrats!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OMG !!!.. ANOTHER old geezer just standin' around the house getting in his wife's way..:rotfl:

actually...way to go, Tom.. Doing nothing takes a little time to adjust to..but it CAN be done :rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Doing nothing takes a little time to adjust to..but it CAN be done :rotfl:


You're right Jim - VERY LITTLE TIME - I think I've already adjusted.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone - wish I didn't have to start out the first week on chemo since I have a lot of projects I'd like to get started on - but I guess they can wait.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

well tom first prayers on your health, i am 50 and same thing happen to me. with insurance it worked out financial really well but health for retirement is a bad trade any way you cut it.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear it. Just spent 1 1/2 yr. helping 40 yr old daughter thru the ordeal.
Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

gator409 said:


> well tom first prayers on your health, i am 50 and same thing happen to me. with insurance it worked out financial really well but health for retirement is a bad trade any way you cut it.


I appreciate your concern. Fortunately, I've been blessed with the cancer bit. It was stage 4 colon that had spread to the liver and the liver was completely covered. I'm now down to just one tumor and other than the 3 days every other week that I do chemo I lead a pretty normal life. Our president is an engineer (running a sales company) and it bugs him that he is getting a "part time" employee for full time wages (not considering that I'm one of the top salesmen in the company and one of the few with growth this year) so this will get me away from all the BS reports he requires (that keep us from selling), chasing non- existent inventory and selling stuff we don't have. It will be a huge relief and I'm really looking forward to it. As long as the cancer doesn't go rampant on me I'll be in good shape.


----------

